# Plum kake, Marble Kake, and mystery aromatic contest for new puffers!



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a number in my head between 1-50, guess it and it's yours!


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

42....


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

27...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

36 is my guess


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

17 is my guess


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

17 plus some useless characters to make the minimum post length requirement!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

22 For me


----------



## floogy (Jul 2, 2012)

I'll go with 10


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

23... let's go with 23.


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

49.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

hmm...I'll say 33 and thanks for the contest, Benjamin.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'll play... 39


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

...9?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

25 maybe?


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

My guess is 69.......:rotfl:


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

let me take #28


----------



## zx7rider (Jul 6, 2012)

I'll say #13


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Troutman22 said:


> My guess is 69.......:rotfl:


That was my number as well. LOL.


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

Hmmmm, 46?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

What about number 7


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Crap, 42 was taken already!

the answer to life the universe and everything - Google Search

So I'll take 47!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

37, although I haven't a clue why. Thanks!


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

the contest will stop on sunday!


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

34....


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

.... 1 ....


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

14 for Ernie Banks (if we're allowed multiple guesses)


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

mcgreggor57 said:


> 14 for Ernie Banks (if we're allowed multiple guesses)


10 for Hall of Famer Ron Santo.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I will guess 24.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

11 for today's guess


----------



## uli2000 (Apr 21, 2009)

29.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

3 for the number of wives I've had.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

...50 if nobodys guessed that yet.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

mcgreggor57 said:


> 3 for the number of wives I've had.


:lol:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

How about 18


----------



## tag1983 (May 8, 2012)

19?


----------



## zx7rider (Jul 6, 2012)

41 perhaps?


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

I think 14 is still up for grabs?


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

42, assuming it's still in play. Always play your Lost numbers kids. Thanks for the contest!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> Crap, 42 was taken already!
> 
> the answer to life the universe and everything - Google Search
> 
> So I'll take 47!


Damn it Cliff - you know 47 is my number - THE MAGIC PRIME!
But I am new to the ways of the pipe - so I evoke the number that cannot be ignored as IT IS THE ONLY EVEN PRIME!!! 2
so I guess that's my guess - 2


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Today's pick = 21.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

smokin surfer said:


> I think 14 is still up for grabs?


Sorry, guessed in post #31

44 por favor.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

33 did I win?


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thought this might make it easier. There are some multiple guesses so I just grabbed the first one to post up the number. Since it's not my contest, I'm not sure how Benjamin will handle those. Also, I tallied these fairly quickly. Feel free to correct any errors you find:


dsturg369 1
fwtx 2
mcgreggor57 3
scottw 7
gojohnnygo 9
floggy 10
packerjh 11
zx7rider 13
mcgreggor57 14
monte the mooch 17
packerjh 18
tag1983 19
scottw 22
dsturg369 21
agentjuggernaut 23
el wedo del milagro 24
scottw 25
nomomomo 27
bigdaddychester 28
uli2000 29
36bones 33
nyuk nyuk 34
packerjh 36
mcgreggor57 37
dsturg369 39
zx7rider 41
nyuk nyuk 42
mcgreggor57 44
frankenstein 46
gahdzila 47
magnificent bastard 49
gojohnnygo 50


----------



## zx7rider (Jul 6, 2012)

lets fill a gap with #26


----------



## SHagopian (May 15, 2012)

23 for me


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

45 ..............


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice job Gregg! That was desperately needed.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Fun!

43 for me.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

#4 for my daily!


----------



## Lord Wigglybottom (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't think 12 has been taken yet. So...12!!


----------



## zx7rider (Jul 6, 2012)

lets guess 20 today.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

5

How did I miss 17 taken in the post prior to mine? Old age sucks.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

SHagopian said:


> 23 for me


Looks like that was already picked.

dsturg369 1
fwtx 2
mcgreggor57 3
dsturg369 4
desertlifter 5
scottw 7
gojohnnygo 9
floggy 10
packerjh 11
Lord Wigglybottom 12
zx7rider 13
mcgreggor57 14
monte the mooch 17
packerjh 18
tag1983 19
zx7rider 20
dsturg369 21
scottw 22
agentjuggernaut 23
el wedo del milagro 24
scottw 25
zx7rider 26
nomomomo 27
bigdaddychester 28
uli2000 29
mcgreggor57 30
36bones 33
nyuk nyuk 34
packerjh 36
mcgreggor57 37
dsturg369 39
zx7rider 41
nyuk nyuk 42
Juan Orez 43
mcgreggor57 44
nyuk nyuk 45
frankenstein 46
gahdzila 47
magnificent bastard 49
gojohnnygo 50

30 for my guess today and thanks for the quick fun contest!


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

8 for me


----------



## zx7rider (Jul 6, 2012)

Numbers left:
6
15
16
31
32
35
38
40
48

Get in while you still can.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

I'll take 35


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

16..................


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

How about 31


----------



## wolfcub123 (Jun 26, 2012)

I will take 6


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

48 for my final pick


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

40.....


----------



## zx7rider (Jul 6, 2012)

32 for my last one.

Remaining.
15
35
38


----------



## Lord Wigglybottom (Sep 19, 2008)

15 :thumb:


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

38 for me!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

40 for my last pick


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

35 for me.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

MontyTheMooch said:


> 40 for my last pick


40's taken....: )


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

So...I'm thinking somebody is a winner...


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

wolfclub123! YOU ARE THE WINNER!! PLEASE PM ME YOUR ADDRESS!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

jbrown287 said:


> 40's taken....: )


Lot of good it did either of us.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Congrats and thanks again for the contest.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Lot of good it did either of us.


LOL I was watching too. The last available number was 35. You accidentally grabbed 40.
I saw 35 was still there and grabbed it at the end of the day.
Since, basically, you came around to take the last available chance 5 hours before I did, if I would have won, I woulda split it with you anyway.

EDIT:
I would have included one additional dog rocket with a "40" on the label though :rotfl:


----------



## zx7rider (Jul 6, 2012)

enjoy man.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

you have until friday to msg me your address, then im gonna restart the contest in the noob forums~


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

ok this contest is closed. I will start another one just for noobs in the noob forum.


----------

